# small lake rear floor



## Montgomery (Feb 4, 2006)

I hope nobody else has to deal with this...My airbag warning and alarm tripped causing me some anxiety. The manual claims this to be dangerous because it might deploy without cause. OK, to the dealer, only before the part came in, I drove a few hours in a snow storm on very wet and slushy roads. I took something out of my back seat only to find my rear floormat is floating in 3 inches of water. Airbag warning caused by electricl short in the seatbelt tensioning system. I'm on my third seatbelt canister now, the dealer has had my car a total 16 days and it os scheduled for another trip to the dealer cause it just happened again.
I forgot to add the fact, for anyone else who might experience this, that if I jog the car forward or back I can hear a hugh rush of water sloshing around. When that area of water becomes to full, then it ends up in my rear floor.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

If you bought it new, lemon law time.

If you bought it used.. I feel for ya.


----------



## Montgomery (Feb 4, 2006)

I bought it new for 25K so I'm giving the dealer some slack


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Found this here on this Forum.........

Got it back from service today and found out that the body of my car did not get sealed under the front right quarterpanel at the factory. Wow, kind of a big thing to miss dont ya think. Any ways it is fixed now so to all who have had problems tell ur dealer to check sealed areas for missed spots, because my dealer claimed that it will be a common problem with 04's.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

ok one question how the **** the water get in there?!:confused


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You might want to pull your trunk mat out and look in the spare tire well for water as well. 

If you're getting water coming in by the rear window -- you could have it coming down the c-pillar and accumulating in both the passenger compartment and trunk. 

I'd have the dealer pull out the carpeted panel that covers the gas tank, too. Nothing is worse for a car than water inside of it. The stuff can sit around, cause rust and cause damage to your carpet pads and seats. After a while -- it can start to stink with mold.

Whatever you do, stay on this problem until you get it completely fixed.


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

We had a Bonneville (eventualy traded for GTO) that had a trunk leak. We finally smelled the rank water, and found a pool of water around the spare. Rust, slime, smell - not funny. Drilled a hole in the bottom of the trunk and never had anymore problems. The question is, how much does it bother you? Inside the cabin? I would probably take it back to the dealer. 25k ain't free.


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

Montgomery said:


> I bought it new for 25K so I'm giving the dealer some slack


He didn't sell it for $25K to be a nice guy.... and you thought you were getting a car not a boat... stay on them.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

If you just bought it, is it an '05? I didn't know any of the '05's had this problem; thought it was an '04 issue.


----------



## Montgomery (Feb 4, 2006)

The boat is an '04. I'm surely going to stay on the dealer, at this point they have removed all the seats and carpeting twice and this week will make three.
They have been good about making sure everything is dry and clean each time I got it back so no complaints there. The water is coming in from the bottom seams somewhere between the sub-frame and unibody. The truck and all side panels are dry. When enough water fills what every cavity it's in, it has nowhere else to go and starts streaming in through the front drivers seat mounting bolts. The rear floormate in floating in 3" of water as we speak.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Montgomery said:


> The boat is an '04. I'm surely going to stay on the dealer, at this point they have removed all the seats and carpeting twice and this week will make three.
> They have been good about making sure everything is dry and clean each time I got it back so no complaints there. The water is coming in from the bottom seams somewhere between the sub-frame and unibody. The truck and all side panels are dry. When enough water fills what every cavity it's in, it has nowhere else to go and starts streaming in through the front drivers seat mounting bolts. The rear floormate in floating in 3" of water as we speak.


It doesn't make sense they can't find the source of a leak that immense. That's a LOT of water- -- -


----------

